#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Ищу книгу Т.У. Ринпоче "Так как есть, Том 1"

## Sojj

В свободной продаже данный трактат отсутствует, в закрытой тоже.
Не нашел и в каких-либо файлообменных системах и торрентах.

Прошу поделиться электронной версией этой книги!
Также рассмотрю вариант бережно взять почитать в славном г. Москва.
Пишите в личку, спасибо!

----------


## Kit

Посмотрите тут: http://www.zhivulegko.ru/catalog/156...phrase_id=2594
Я звонил к ним где-то неделю назад сказали что еще есть.
Поторопитесь...  :Wink:

----------

Sojj (24.09.2013)

----------


## Sojj

Спасибо, остался как раз один экземпляр, который теперь дожидается меня! )))

----------


## Sojj

Купил! ))

----------

Kit (26.09.2013)

----------

